# Airtight Compression Clamp installation and demo video



## waho6o9

Good Stuff


----------



## MrRon

A professional attachment for a professional machine. I wish I could afford that type of machine.


----------



## avlamonte

Thanks guys…the machine is so much better with this clamp system. I am so happy I chose to get them.

Allan


----------



## SteveMI

I have tried with no success to find this product online. How did you find it? Even the you tube doesn't have a link.
Steve.


----------



## avlamonte

Hey Steve,

Mac's website is: airtightclamps.com. That will take you to a blog which he uses to showcase the products he offers. His email address is: [email protected] I believe he will put together a customized quote based on your needs and send it to you. Please let him know you heard about his products here on LJ…

Hope that helps,
Allan



> I have tried with no success to find this product online. How did you find it? Even the you tube doesn t have a link.
> Steve.
> 
> - SteveMI


----------

